#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  >  Τι έργα περιλαμβάνουν τα Γεωτεχνικά (ως κατηγορία);

## mred-akias

Ότι λέει ο τίτλος: Τι έργα περιλαμβάνουν τα Γεωτεχνικά (ως κατηγορία)?

Μπορείτε να με παραπέμψετε σε κάποια σελίδα που να αναφέρονται επισήμως (πχ κάποιο πδ ή κάτι αντίστοιχο).

----------


## mred-akias

Γενικώς (και λίγο αορίστως) ξέρω τι αφορούν απλά ψάχνω να δω με ακρίβεια πως ορίζονται. 

Τώρα αν έχει διαφορά για δημόσια ή ιδιωτικά δεν γνωρίζω. Φαντάζομαι ότι απλά δεν κατασκευάζονται πολλά ιδιωτικά έργα τέτοιας κλίμακας. Εκτός αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο.

----------


## majakoulas

Όταν λες τι περιλαμβάνει η κατηγορία γεωτεχνικά, αναγκαστικά μιλάς για μελέτες δημοσίου, εκεί υπάρχει η κατηγοριοποίηση.
Ιδίατερη μνεία στο ακριβές αντικείμενο της κάθε μελέτης δεν γίνεται πουθενά, ούτε στον παλαιότερο 541/78 ούτε και στον 3316/05 έχει εκδοθεί η ΥΑ ή ΠΔ καθορισμού τους ακόμα.
Ο μόνος γνώμονας είναι ο κανονισμός προεκτιμόμενων, αλλά και αυτός έμμεσα. Τον κανονισμό και τροποπιήσεις μπορείς να βρεις εδώ 
Κάποια κεφάλαι μιλάν για αμοιβή γεωτεχνικών οπότε μπορείς να καταλάβεις αντικέιμενα.
Αυτό για τοίχους αντιστήριξεις δεν νομίζω να ισχύει απόλυτα. Το συγκοινωνιακό είναι για *μικρά* τεχνικά έργα. Έχω δεί και μελέτη τοίχων που δημοπρατήθηκε ως στατικό αλλά και η πρόσφατη δημοπράτηση παροχής υπηρεσίας για τεχνικά έργα στατικό ζητούσε.
Τελικά αυτό που ισχύει είναι ότι η κάθε υπηρεσία αποφασίζει για την κατάταξη, σε περιπτωσεις μη διασαφηνισμένες.

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

mred-akias
όσον αφορά μελέτες ρίξε μιά ματιά στον 3316/2005 για προεκτιμήσεις αμοιβών
θα καταλάβεις αρκετά και θα πάρεις μιά πρώτη απάντηση-άποψη για την ερώτησή σου

----------

